# Toronto



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, having decided to focus on moving our family to Ottawa, my husband is just in the process of getting a job in Toronto, ( i guess you got to go where the work is). 
If he gets the job ( which it is looking pretty good) we have to find out as much as we can about Toronto. 
The reason we were originally looking at Ottawa is because we were looking for somewhere family orientated to raise our little girls age 1 and 3 years, where are the family orientated areas in Toronto? 
If my husband gets the job, the company he will be working for is in Riverdale, Toronto. He will be working away from home around Onterio on mon and tue, in the office in Riverdale wed and thur and working from home on fridays. So he will only have to travel to the office two days a week. 
We are looking for somewhere that is firstly safe, not to far from a park and a family orientated area. We will be renting for the first year, we will prob look for a two or 3 bedroom place, how much are we looking at paying? 
Any advice would be great, many thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Hello, having decided to focus on moving our family to Ottawa, my husband is just in the process of getting a job in Toronto, ( i guess you got to go where the work is).
> If he gets the job ( which it is looking pretty good) we have to find out as much as we can about Toronto.
> The reason we were originally looking at Ottawa is because we were looking for somewhere family orientated to raise our little girls age 1 and 3 years, where are the family orientated areas in Toronto?
> If my husband gets the job, the company he will be working for is in Riverdale, Toronto. He will be working away from home around Onterio on mon and tue, in the office in Riverdale wed and thur and working from home on fridays. So he will only have to travel to the office two days a week.
> ...


Riverdale is an old, somewhat rundown part of the city, quite close to downtown Toronto. There are signs if gentrification but it will take quite some time to get there. Slightly to the northeast of Riverdale is a most desirable area called The Beach (often called Beaches in error). The only thing is housing can be expensive, both to rent and to buy. It is definitely family oriented with good schools, parks and lakeside activities. The houses are of an older type but the owners have spent considerable sums improving them. Go to the following website for some idea of what these and other areas look like. If you're looking for newer built housing you may have to look further from your husband's work.
boldts.net - Toronto
What are you budgeting for housing?


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you so much for the website adderss, it is a fantastic help! 
We were thinking of budgeting around $1.500pm for rent, because we hope to buy a house in our second year! is this a realistic sum for nice accomodation? we would prefere a house because of the garden for the children but would not mind an appartment as its only short term!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Thank you so much for the website adderss, it is a fantastic help!
> We were thinking of budgeting around $1.500pm for rent, because we hope to buy a house in our second year! is this a realistic sum for nice accomodation? we would prefere a house because of the garden for the children but would not mind an appartment as its only short term!


You are facing a dichotomy here. You may be able to rent a house if you're prepared for a long trip to work for your husband because, as with large cities, the further out from the centre you go, the cheaper the housing. If you want a shorter trip you will have to look for an apartment and I think you could find a nice two-bedroom unit for that price. Have a look at this website to see what's available. Keep in mind that often the descriptions exaggerate things so there is really no better way of finding if suitable than personally viewing.
Toronto 2 bedroom apartments for rent & condos rentals - Kijiji Toronto


----------

